# opinions



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

What does everyone think should I frame top octagon down to match the lower octagon? (depth) The top octagon will have a ceiling fan or some other light up there it is 2 1/2 inches deeper than second octagon


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks good. You know whats right for you. I don't think it would make a big difference. Some people would want it equal. What did you figure for fan clearance?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> What does everyone think should I frame top octagon down to match the lower octagon? (depth) The top octagon will have a ceiling fan or some other light up there it is 2 1/2 inches deeper than second octagon


 maybe build a ledge on botom oct. towards center oct. and put rope lighting on bottom ledge... shoot I dont know Im just a drywaller


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

I will send you a bx of our Niche bead to finish off all bottom edges. No charge...this room will be the talk of the town.
Joe


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Just my opinion of course, but I think equal or even more shallow.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

how about 7 pcs double arch babybull,and 3 more cases 8' babybull straight and 2 cases babybull arch 10' .6 more cans glue and some more mudmax. Say dont u make a sweet staplegun also? could you send me a dozen t shirts also,the no coat shirts are gettin old?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Looks good. You know whats right for you. I don't think it would make a big difference. Some people would want it equal. What did you figure for fan clearance?


 I made the top octagon 5' by 5' for fan clearance. I don't really think it will matter with a ceiling fan up there being a little deeper may actually be better, But I also like everything symmetrical and equal. My wife tells me I over think and critique everything way too much but I'm only doing this ceiling once.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Trim-Tex said:


> I will send you a bx of our Niche bead to finish off all bottom edges. No charge...this room will be the talk of the town.
> Joe


Thanks Joe.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

chris said:


> how about 7 pcs double arch babybull,and 3 more cases 8' babybull straight and 2 cases babybull arch 10' .6 more cans glue and some more mudmax. Say dont u make a sweet staplegun also? could you send me a dozen t shirts also,the no coat shirts are gettin old?


 never hurts to ask


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

chris said:


> how about 7 pcs double arch babybull,and 3 more cases 8' babybull straight and 2 cases babybull arch 10' .6 more cans glue and some more mudmax. Say dont u make a sweet staplegun also? could you send me a dozen t shirts also,the no coat shirts are gettin old?


 Have you switched from no coat to trim-tex. I have been tearing cracked no coat out for years and reapplying trim-tex's magic corner. I'm sure mostly the installer is the problem (not trying to start a no coat vs. trim-tex war). But even if it wasn't cracked I like the lines you get with trim-tex products especially the magic corner on a textured ceiling. doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

we use both,trimtek outside corners nocoat inside and some outside. A supplier hooked us up wiyh some t shirts a while back,I like the 350 bull white shirts xl. Have had 0 probs with nocoat except price,we have used up 2 dozen boxes of nc and i lost count on the babybull(around 20 cases) I really would like some doublearch but dont need a whole box. We have used magic corner in some apps, dont know if I would say it is better than NC


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

chris said:


> we use both,trimtek outside corners nocoat inside and some outside. A supplier hooked us up wiyh some t shirts a while back,I like the 350 bull white shirts xl. Have had 0 probs with nocoat except price,we have used up 2 dozen boxes of nc and i lost count on the babybull(around 20 cases) I really would like some doublearch but dont need a whole box. We have used magic corner in some apps, dont know if I would say it is better than NC


 I have never used no coat but can no coat flex 1/2 an inch without cracking?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> I have never used no coat but can no coat flex 1/2 an inch without cracking?


 havnt had any crack yet so I dunno. We have used magic corner in expansion type apps tho and have had success


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I made the top octagon 5' by 5' for fan clearance. I don't really think it will matter with a ceiling fan up there being a little deeper may actually be better, But I also like everything symmetrical and equal. My wife tells me I over think and critique everything way too much but I'm only doing this ceiling once.


Personally, I think over-thinking is a good thing:thumbsup: It usually makes for really good results, especially as far as design is concerned.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I would go one more hexagon where the light sits, just with 1/2 inch drywall, and finish it with half bead . Or buy one of these things http://www.architecturaldepot.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=s&gclid=CJrmpqTn3KsCFcECQAodoE5ZNw#/?filter.catcode=ceiling-medallions&page=1&sort.rating=desc 

Not sure if you will find one in a hexagon shape though, it would give it that one more accent:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I would go one more hexagon where the light sits, just with 1/2 inch drywall, and finish it with half bead . Or buy one of these things http://www.architecturaldepot.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=s&gclid=CJrmpqTn3KsCFcECQAodoE5ZNw#/?filter.catcode=ceiling-medallions&page=1&sort.rating=desc
> 
> Not sure if you will find one in a hexagon shape though, it would give it that one more accent:yes:


I think it needs more cowbell.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

http://youtu.be/_Mie9hhQTUM Dont fear the taper,,,, as I always say!!!!!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Well since trim-tex gave me a case of bead I will post a couple of pics after second coat. This bead is great both the niche bead on all soffits and the step a bull on everything else. Woud be nice to have a decent cleaning tool for both products though. It takes longer to clean bead then it does to run it. Keep that in mind if you ever price any of these.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks good ! :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it painted. Kinda hard to make out the detail right now.

Kudos to Trim-Tex !!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> What does everyone think should I frame top octagon down to match the lower octagon? (depth) The top octagon will have a ceiling fan or some other light up there it is 2 1/2 inches deeper than second octagon


I've seen only one other ceiling like this and it went a little farther with 2-step drywall strips on the ceiling within each octagon. I believe the larger one had 12"-10" and the lower had 8"-6". It added a nice dimension.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking good:thumbsup:

Can you ask your wife(the boss) if we can help pick the colours too:whistling2:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Looking good:thumbsup:
> 
> Can you ask your wife(the boss) if we can help pick the colours too:whistling2:


She said sure. But, only because she likes the way you say colour. :euro:

Oh, and if you pick the color you have to paint it too


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I dont believe it 2Bucks spelling of was colour correct.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> I dont believe it 2Bucks spelling of was colour correct.:thumbsup:


Are you speaking Australian here? :confused1:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

*all painted*

This will be the last pics I post of this pita remodel. It sucks working all day then working on your own house weekends and evenings. It does look much better. Before I started both rooms had drop ceilings and vinyl covered paneling on walls. People would come over and be what the hell you're a drywaller and have vinyl in your house. Truth is when I bought the house these were the nicest rooms in the house So they were one of the last to get remodeled.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

just a couple more


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That looks great cdwoodcox ! I bet your wife's the happiest lady on the block right now.:yes:
I like the way you brought the knock-down on the trays..


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

moore said:


> That looks great cdwoodcox ! I bet your wife's the happiest lady on the block right now.:yes:
> I like the way you brought the knock-down on the trays..


Yeah she's pretty happy. Maybe she will show some appreciation.:whistling2:

I wasn't sure if I was going to texture the face of all the soffits or I even thought about leaving everything smooth. In the end I chose to texture just so I would get the look of real clean lines inside of all that texture. Sometimes with smooth surfaces the lines don't jump out at you like I like.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Paneling with a drop ceiling transformed into two great looking rooms! Kudos to you on your fine efforts plus you weren't afraid to try some new stuff. The upside to working all week finishing drywall and then coming home to do more is you, your family and friends get to enjoy your fine skills plus you have increased the resale value of your home significantly.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> Are you speaking Australian here? :confused1:


Hahaha, I had to re-read it a couple of times to figure out what was wrong with it.....I must be dyslexic too


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I sent this to Joe in a private message but I thought I should share the same message here also. As a gratitude of thanks for donating their product and giving me the opportunity to offer new products my competitors aren't using or even offering.:thumbsup:




hello, Joe
I finally finished my home renovation the day before thanksgiving. I'm messaging you to thank you for the niche bead you donated to me. When first installed I thought I might like the step a bull better however now that I have time to relax and study the room completed this is the nicest looking ceilings I have done in 19 years of drywalling. Your niche bead offers a look unseen before. I will hopefully be using alot more of this product on other jobs in the future. Thanks again.:thumbup:
Cory Woodcox


----------

